# White "Chocolate" wine



## Ronnied (Oct 27, 2010)

My wife and I visited a vineyard in Va over the summer and they were tasting a White "Chocolate" wine. The wine tasted like chocolate with a hint of raspberry. Very good. This wine was crystal clear. I would like to try and make this wine. I think that they used a chocolate extract for the flavor. Anyone have a recipe or any thoughts?


----------



## pwrose (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey, and I missed the welcome to the forum post for you, but welcome to the forum.

Where in VA did she go?
What area of little washington do you live in?

I also dont know about the white chocolate wine, sounds interesting though. I did have some white chocolate raspberry chocolate candies with a liquer in them in Germany so I can imagine what that wine would taste like.


----------



## Ronnied (Oct 27, 2010)

We were heading up to the Shenandoah Valley and went thought a little place called Gordonsville and ran acrossed Horton Vineyards.

We live just off Market St.

I see that you are a bee keeper. Do you make mead? My wife loves the stuff. It's a little too sweet for me.

Where is Tyner?


----------



## pwrose (Oct 27, 2010)

My dad is the real beekeeper, at least for now. LOL
I will be retiring from the Coast Guard Feb 1 and should be going into the business full time then.
We have bees over your way, well not in town but off of 32 headed towards Plymouth just off of a road that everyone calls Old 97 I think thats the name of it.

I have only made one 1 gallon batch and I wont say I screwed it up but it certainly could have been better, LOL.

Tyner is just north of Edenton, about 15 miles.
If you haven't put yourself on the map, make sure you add yourself. It should be a link to it on the main forum page.


----------



## Ronnied (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea, I know where that is.

Do you guys sell your honey? My wife wants me to try and make some mead. I think I need a little more practice with the kits first.


----------



## pwrose (Oct 27, 2010)

There are two answers to that question,

1. Yes we do, check my signature for a link to the post "Question about our honey"

2. Right now we dont have any to sell, we sold out early this year and we rarely purchase honey from other local keepers. SO when we are out were out. Sorry.


----------



## Ronnied (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Pat,

I'll get back with you when I get to that point and feel like I can do that with better results.


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 29, 2010)

I've made Wades strawberry chocolate port which came out GREAT  I would be very interested in a white chocolate recipe.... anyone have one


----------



## Squeekerr (Aug 19, 2013)

Ronnied said:


> My wife and I visited a vineyard in Va over the summer and they were tasting a White "Chocolate" wine. The wine tasted like chocolate with a hint of raspberry. Very good. This wine was crystal clear. I would like to try and make this wine. I think that they used a chocolate extract for the flavor. Anyone have a recipe or any thoughts?


Hey there,
I'm very new to wine making but I wonder if using white chocolate powder, just like you would use chocolate powder if making regular chocolate wine would work. You might even want to throw a little vanilla bean or something in there for smooth finish. I haven't been able to find a specific white chocolate recipe, but I plan on trying this myself on a small batch.


----------

